# Личный опыт  - делать или не делать операцию



## zorg (27 Окт 2015)

Решил написать свою историю, может окажется полезной.
Говорю сразу - все решение принимаете вы и ваш врач, врачи тоже ошибаются, ну и не все йогурты одинакова полезны.


Грыжа у меня лет этак с 14, сейчас мне 32.
На 32 году грыжа (Л5-C1) достигла 11-12мм и скрутила в конец.
Путь стандартный - к Дикулю, там невролог (Федотова) сразу - будем вас на лекарствах спасать.
Врач - хороший, но все ошибаются и все таки нужно слушать здравый смысл (это обращение к врачу). Не помогало ничего, ногу почти перестал чувствовать, немеет до состояния потери чувствительности полной. Боль, ну тут как говориться кто сколько может. Скажем так, я могу терпеть до потери сознания не показывая вида, но потом правда теряю сознание.
Все обезболивающие (кофетин, кетаноф, немесил, нурофен и т.д.) - нулевой эффект, 2 блокады - нулевой эффект.
Когда вернулся в таком состоянии из командировки и сразу к Федотовой, начались разговоры что вы симулируете (можно и потерпеть) и когда я сказал что по 10 бальной боль оцениваю на 10, она начала стебать на тему что 10 это когда скорую вызывают и кричат. Да только в Германии скорую как то не вызвать, а терпел я пока картинка серой не становилась, потом садился, хоть на корточки, отпускало и еще 50 метров мог пройти. Ну после этого к Федотовой я не ходил. Странно что невролог не считается с болью.

Пошел к мануальщику - там же у Дикуля. Мужик супер! Ушел походу от туда. 
Он как раз и сказал что попробует меня разблокировать + противовосполительные. Очень аккуратно разбирал и собирал - подарил мне 5 дней жизни в более менее нормальном состоянии. После 5 дней все по новой. И хотя у Дикуля не переваривают оперативное вмешательство, так как не могут его проводить, он мне честно сказал что мне уже нужно к нейрохирургу идти. 
И пошел я к 1 - посмотрел он КТ и сказал, что вариантов у меня ровно 1 - под нож.
Пошел ко 2 - посмотрел он КТ и сказал, что вариантов у меня ровно 1 - под нож и крайне удивился проведя осмотр, что я еще сам хожу и до сих пор не взял больничный.
Дежавю подумал я.

Когда делал обязательный рентген позвоночника перед операцией, рентгенолог дал заключение - компрессионный перелом 2 позвонков - в таком состоянии были позвонки с грыжей (перелома реально не было).
Короче удалили мне грыжу, убрали стеноз (скрытая проблема замедленного действия) в 2 позвонках. Операция 4 часа.

Спустя 9 месяцев спина болит минимально, нога иногда потягивает, но все рефлексы вернулись. проводимость вернулась. Сейчас вспоминаю как было год назад - понимаю что сделал глупость, надо было резаться сразу.

Как что - спрашивайте - расскажу как есть.


----------



## Большой Лев (27 Окт 2015)

*zorg*, спасибо Вам за вашу историю. 
У меня сейчас как раз стоит дилема - делать или не делать. Сама больше склоняюсь к операции, но и боюсь же ее до дрожи в коленях, да еще ко всему и есть бюрократическая и прочие проволочки, непонимание с лечащим неврологом, которая вроде бы и не против оперироваться, но как-то не спешит помогать мне с оформлением всех бумаг. 
Будьте здоровы! Пусть все, что связано с грыжей, будет в прошлом.


----------



## leo1980 (27 Окт 2015)

zorg написал(а):


> Да только в Германии скорую как то не вызвать



ЛОЖЬ абсолютная, без проблемно вызывается и все делается с Вами моментально и рентген и МРТ и т.д.

наоборот есть мнение что лучше вызвать скорую, скажем так преувеличить, чем ждать всех посещений врачей.


----------



## zorg (28 Окт 2015)

Вы по жизни такой категоричный?
Речь о том что я туда работать приехал, а не на скорых кататься... не смотря на состояние.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Окт 2015)

А какой штраф за ложный вызов (это если мог бы сам дойти до приемного отделения)?


----------



## leo1980 (28 Окт 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А какой штраф за ложный вызов (это если мог бы сам дойти до приемного отделения)?



я о таком не слышал, люди все таки при памяти.


----------



## Екатерина79 (28 Окт 2015)

zorg написал(а):


> Странно что невролог не считается с болью.


сочувствую, сама к ней попала впервые с выпавшей впервые грыжей! Но не знала, что еще со мной и вообще ничего не знала, так как впервые... Я помчалась зачем-то к Дикулю в центр, где эта Федотова сидит (невролог) , так как зарекламированная клиника Дикуля... Я еле на авто доехала (больно было сидеть), долго ходить не могла, стоять на одном месте было тяжело - ну обострение первое с неврологией.. (впервые до этого после капли с тяжестью - заныла поясница, далее при вставании с кровати скрутило левую ногу как током и нитью до пятки, легла , жутко испугалась, далее невролгия пока не заживет, не ослабнет короче... все не припомнишь и не наговоришь, не напишешь) НО суть в том, что я в надежде приехала в центр Дикуля, пошла к неврологу Федотовой (снимки взяла До грыжи, там протрузия была, снимки у них делала когда впервые звонки были, но мне там не объяснили что потом может грыжа выпасть, правда другой невролог была, рекомендовали лишь бандаж одевать при поднятии тяжести, хотя нужно было предупредить, я ж не знала что такое бывает и продолжала ребенка поднимать и тд).... уф, сори, что-то эмоции и чувства переполняют.. по сути короче была у Федотовой и ушла от нее (убежала) в слезах (хотя я никогда не плачу) , от обиды больше что никто не может помочь и этой Федотовой, вроде как врачу, все равно...  она не может помочь, и даже не слушает, не слышит, не хочет слышать... ей похоже интересен только абонимент на занятия 2 раза в неделю... Когда я вошла в кабинет, она уже была не довольна, что я ей помешала чатиться или на форуме с кем-то переписываться... Переключаться она не хотела похоже на пациента... КОгда я начала ей говорить (я впервые с этим столкнулась, и не в курсе как объяснять, объясняла как чувствовала и как могла), что у меня в районе крестцово-поясничной зоны (точка грыжи, больного места) воспаление как будто и ноет - на это она сказала мне, что там не может быть воспаления! (в резкой форме утвердительной). ЭТо был отек, но это же и воспаление? НО она даже про отек чтоли не знает , ничего кроме этого ответа я не услышала резкого... Я уже не знала что ей сказать) Говорю снимок МРТ посмотрите (с протрузией принесла), или может снимки новые сделать? Она сказал что мне Ваш снимок смотреть - я итак вижу, что ВЫ ЗДОРОВЫ!  Хотя я тяжело себя физически мышечно чувствовала  и еле доехала из последних сил, когда больно сидеть, ерзая и било по левой ноге... Говорит, мол Вы что хотите чтоб я Вам таблетки назначила, типа заниматься нужно , к нам ездить 
Сори за такую грамозеку


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Окт 2015)

Вам стоит объединить свой случай вот с этими https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/17925/


----------



## zorg (29 Окт 2015)

Я с Федотовой 1 раз увиделся в 2008 - тогда она была еще альтруистом, верила и боролась за пациента. Сейчас по ходу статус и балабос побеждают. Типа каждый день нытики - видеть их не могу...
Бог с ней, все по жизни отливается, закон сохранения работает не только в химии и физике.


----------

